# New Prego platy I got today



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

Today I went looking at fish just to look(ha) and i came home with a pretty prego twin bar platy. She is now in my holding tank that is still without fry due to the last stubborn fishy! . So I'll let you know if i have anyluck with this one!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm jealous!
LOL. I love platies!

Damn I gotta get a 10 gal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

all the best Tiff....i'm srooting for your fish to drop her fry this time in the holding tank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I see those eyes!!!

Sometimes I think mine are pregnant or maybe its just my mind playing tricks on me!

Grr


----------



## tcalloway24 (Sep 20, 2009)

*how long*

how long did it take for your platy to have her babies?Because I just got a platy today that is preggo and i never had a preggo fish


----------

